
Why great coders get paid far too little - Elfan
http://codecraft.info/index.php/archives/78/
======
jullrich1
Here is a point I made at that blog...One very small piece of this puzzle I
havent read here I work for a global investment bank and here we manage risk.
Paying one person 3x to do the work of 5 headcount is great until that person
gets sick, moves to Iceland to get married, quits to go on Beauty and the
Geek, gets burnt out, falls off a bridge, etc. Then you are screwed. That is a
huge problem from a management perspective.

~~~
ecuzzillo
I wouldn't say you're screwed. I'd say you just need to get another
equivalently high-powered person to sub in. It'd take them a while to load the
code into their head, but so does any replacement programmer. And, if you do
know how to get Eric, getting just one more is probably not that hard.

~~~
jullrich1
ecuzzillo, your point is valid but in the environment of a large company,
hiring can take months, there is a huge administrative expense associated with
the hiring process and the top 1% is still the top 1%...hard to find even if
you had already found the first Eric.

~~~
ecuzzillo
In the environment of a normal large company, the giant administrative expense
of hiring people (and in general the suckiness of being in a big company) is a
far bigger problem than trying to find a good programmer.

------
Alex3917
This sounds a lot like PG's IT Conversations interview mixed with one or two
of his essays.

